
Ask HN: Best Introduction to Sales? - onlyrealcuzzo
I know almost nothing about Sales. I&#x27;d like to learn more, since I think it&#x27;d be instrumental in better understanding markets.<p>When I look online for good sales books to read, they all seem based on method &#x2F; gimmick.<p>Is there anything more about the general process of sales and&#x2F;or sales theory? I just want to understand the basics better, not like a 10 step checklist to closing every sale ever.
======
troydavis
The topic is too broad for a “best,” but here are some really practical places
to start:

Sales for engineers: [https://hackernoon.com/sales-101-for-
engineers-6fcd1b49cffa](https://hackernoon.com/sales-101-for-
engineers-6fcd1b49cffa)

Enterprise sales, which is the process that people often think of when they
say “sales”:
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/enterpris...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/enterprise_sales)

SaaS: [https://stripe.com/en-US/atlas/guides/business-of-
saas](https://stripe.com/en-US/atlas/guides/business-of-saas)

